# Quarterly taxes



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

So I was told to send the state 7 percent and 10 percent to federal from what I make ..... so like 17 percent now is 17 percent of what I make total or since I am deducting miles I should pay whatever is left after deductions???


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UserPablo said:


> So I was told to send the state 7 percent and 10 percent to federal from what I make ..... so like 17 percent now is 17 percent of what I make total or since I am deducting miles I should pay whatever is left after deductions???


That's before deductions.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok ty


----------

